# Fresh tank fill



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

OK, here's one for the "mod squad". In boasting of my Outback 26 RS superiority







to the neighbors Starcraft 26 RK I was able to trump him in nearly every category. He, however, has the ability to fill the fresh tank with his water pump.







In an extended stay he can fill the fresh on-site out of containers he brings to the trailer. Somehow the water pump will draw it out of the containers and fill the fresh tank. Does anybody know if we can do that?


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

TheHillzoBunch
Does he hook it to the city water connection? 







Any way if you have to bring water to the TT why not just pour it in the tank fill and save the wear and tear on the battery and pump.
Besides, a 1 hit game is next best thing to a shut out!


----------



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm not sure he uses the city water connection. The park we were in has electric but nothing else, save for a fill/dump station way up front at the entrance. We drained the fresh in 4 days with no conservation... just trying to establish the baseline. Now only the girls go potty inside at night. I can certainly refill with a funnel/spout, I just wondered if it could be done with the pump.

And he KNEW his little starcraft







was thoroughly defeated!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Interesting, did he say if he made any changes to the setup? I wonder if he's using the internal system for pumping antifreeze through the lines? Instead of going through the lines to the sinks maybe its going back to the tank. Interesting idea. Did you see how it worked?


----------



## TheHillzoBunch (Mar 17, 2004)

I did not actually see it operate. He indicated it was a simple procedure, however. I admit I'm intrigued. I guess I'll get a demo soon and see if I can implement it. I'll post it if it seems worthwhile (cool).


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Let us know the turn out. I'd like to brief my brother in law. He has no water hookups on his lake property, and siphons water from large barrels into the water tank.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats a good idea to use the pump. We just had to do the funnel refill system on our last outing. One of the campers next to us loaned me a 5 gallon jerry can with spout, works much better with less spillage. Kirk


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jolly,

A drum pump would work for what your brother-in-law is doing.









There are sveral types to get but may want to look at for speeding up the process.
They pump from a little to about 10 GPM per crank, depends on model and how much you want to spend.

Kevin


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jolly,

Or a drill pump, this is from Sears, up to 3.75 GPM
$5.49
.









Just another idea to think about.

Kevin


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm thinking about picking up a 40 gallon blue barrel for water, they have the red/clear hand pumps - figure the kids can have fun filling the tank LOL


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Great pumps! I think I'll clue him in on the pump trick. Although, it's pretty funny watching him lift that big heavy water barrel onto the table to siphon it!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

I am not sure if I am going to bother with this one. I will just pour it in or put the portable tank on table and let gravity do the rest....however;

I think I figured out a method to get the pump to fill the fresh water tank.

Material required:

1 - Valve (to seleted fresh tank fill or regular use)
2 - Some hose and clamps
3 - Fittings

Work to be done:

1 Have access to your water pump
2 Drop the plastic underbelly
3 splice a tee fitting and valve on each end of the pump
4 From the exit of the pump run it back into the hose that the pump draws from
5 Run a hose from the outside of the trailer into the the fitting and valve that draws from the water tank.

Now to make it work you need to mount the external fill line somewhere and valves on the inside by the water pump. You will need to turn the valves from the inside of the trailer. (1 to select tank or external supply 1 - TT water or tank fill)

I think this is a pain going in and out of the TT turning valves and running to make sure your pump does not go dry during fill.

Just an idea .... Not willing to try it









Thor


----------

